# ammo question...



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

whats with the winchester white box 9mm luger ammo having a flat nose? is that bad?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

No.


----------



## 38SuperMan (Oct 31, 2009)

I prefer it.


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

i dont know how accurate this is but i heard that the flat nose helps it feed better? is that true?


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

nothing wrong with a flat nose 9mm


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

punkinabox said:


> whats with the winchester white box 9mm luger ammo having a flat nose? is that bad?


If I remember correctly, the original load for 9mm Parabellum ("Luger") pistols had a truncated-cone (cone-shape, flat-nose) jacketed bullet.


----------

